# Brake Fluid



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

I Am Going To Flush The Fluid Out Of My 06 (only 1500 Miles On It) The Pedal Feels Spongy. What Fluid Are People Using?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> I Am Going To Flush The Fluid Out Of My 06 (only 1500 Miles On It) The Pedal Feels Spongy. What Fluid Are People Using?


*I would think any quality DOT 3 brake fluid would work. I have been using Prestone for many years in my vehicles. *


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Yeah I Was Thinking The Same Thing But I Know Some People Are Using Dot 5 Synthetics


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*Wilwood 570*


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Super DOT-4's in there now, replace with Super DOT-4 or DOT 5.1 synthetic.

Buy Valvoline SynPower, Motul, Castrol, etc.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

Cool I Will Thanks Guys


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Man am I behind the times. I didn't know they had synthetic brake fluids or even DOT 4. Not that I look for them.....

But yea, I'd go with synthetic if you are doing a change out.

I gotta get with the programs.  *


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Your car calls for Super Dot 4 or equivelant. I use ATE Super Blue.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

gm4life said:


> Your car calls for Super Dot 4 or equivelant. I use ATE Super Blue.


yep the car calls for dot4 i'm going to run prestone super dot4


----------

